# Goodbye.... For now :(



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am leaving to drive to Iowa in an hour or so. I won't be back until Jan 3 or 4. It'll be fun but I'll miss you guys!! And I am not looking forward to the 16 hour dirve *sigh* But we are trying to get there before the ice storm hits.

Bye Bye!

Chelsey


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Take care and be careful on your drive!

Merry Christmas and see you when you get back!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Bye Chelsey!!! Have fun!! Are you sure you won't be able to find one computer with internet access??  :wink:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Be careful, have fun- happy new year!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Have a great Christmas and New year, and enjoy your trip!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Enjoy your trip!! We'll miss you! Have a Merry Christmas and a happy new year!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you have a happy,healthy & safe holiday. :happyHolidays:


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Merry Christmas!! Have a good time.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

"OL I am at a hotel, I brought my Lap Top so I do have internet access. Jacque you were right - I couldn't resist!

Chelsey


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

HA! I knew it!  :lol: Glad you can still be with us!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Glad you have internet access. You are in Iowa? You should swing by for a visit . LOL


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah!! I'm like 2 hours from you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe you are the third in line with posts my dear I knew you couldn't resist 


have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am an addict what can I say?!?!? I won 't be "with" you very much longer. As I only have internet till tomorrow afternoon *shrugs* oh well. Yeppers I am in Iowa. My mom drove the 16-17 hour drive straight through. I am staying here for a while, my mom and brother are at my grandparents house. Sarah and Katherine, if I move here maybe we can see each other! Mabe at a show or something.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh cool you might be moving there?? Yeah, Sarah and I need to get together  and if you are close, yay! That would be awesome.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I don't know how soon we will lol. But I hope we do!!! I think my mom is looking at land for sale, or something. What state do you live in Katherine?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Wisconsin .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That's what I thought. There is an ice storm going on here right now.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Here too . The roads are going to be super slick! Ugggh. Thankfully we don't have to go anywhere tomorrow. We are supposed to get like 6-10 inches of who knows what! That is way too much . LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope you have a safe and fun trip! I have family in Ohio and we use to make the 12 hour trips to visit them strait through. I don't envy your ride. Have fun though!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We didn't get the ice storm but we had tons of wind, we had 70-80 mph winds yesterday :shock:

Hey Katherine, what part of WI do you live in? I'm like 1 1/2 hours from Madison and 3-3 1/2 hours from Osh Kosh.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Sarah and Katherine, if I move here maybe we can see each other! Mabe at a show or something.


I won't be able to show at all  Turns out, IL is requiring that anybody who shows, whether it be at state, county, FFA or 4-H fairs has to have a premise ID and be a part of NAIS. But since I can't show, I am going to be doing LA and DHI. Oh well.


----------

